# Chillers needed for summer?



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you guys think that our summers are hot enough to require a chiller for our shrimp tanks? I can't use an air conditioner for the room because my shrimp are in an open area. 

Think they'll be ok if we get a heat wave? No basement either but my tanks are on the ground floor.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Hmmmm... what kind of shrimp do you have? And how hot does your place get? My shrimp tank was fine last summer.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

using a sponge filter instead of one with a pump that creates heat also helps especially if the air pump is in a nice cool spot


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What size tank do you have? I had a 10 gallon and lost 300 bucks of CRS\CBS. My room gets pretty hot though due to all the equipment and appliances in here.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 20g long with a UGF (so I have lots of surface agitation to reduce the heat)

I have CRS/CBS and my house doesn't get scorched but it is hot. It's in an open area so it won't get extra hot but whatever the temp is outside, thats the temp inside my house.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I find that the fluctations temperatures were worse then the actual increase in heat (me turning on my air conditioning to cool my room down).


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i lost whole bunch of koi, tiger barbs and a few shrimps last year.
temp was like 35C

i know some people use fans on top of the water, it cools it down.
but i wouldnt worry about it if the temp changes slowly.

like what efffox said


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have never had a huge problem, because my tanks are large (100 gallon plus) But if you are not planning on using a chiller, raise your heater so your fluctuation isn't so large.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

you have a 100g+ shrimp tank??? 

I'm not that worried about my fish because I know they can handle the high temps. I'm mostly worried about the shrimp since they're best at 70-75F.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

"best at 70-75F." doesnt mean die, or uncomfortable

thats a wonderful idea, to rise the temp slowly so when the heat wave comes they will be adjusted.

just make sure the temp doesnt raise or drop too fast. but like every one as mostly said
not much people have had a huge deal.
my fish room is about 20/22C and when summing comes its like 29/32
i face few loss.


i know a few ppl with a 110 gallon srimp tank.
its mostly planted and for show.


----------

